# Syracuse, NY?



## bluedogz (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I MAY be exercising a new job opportunity, which MAY require me to pull up stakes from Baltimore and head for Syracuse, NY.

I know where Syracuse is on a map, but that's about it.

This is a job that would require 80% travel around the upstate NY area.

Input?  Thoughts?  Comments?  Concerns?


----------



## pen (Feb 27, 2012)

Dinosaur bbq is great.  If you have a family they also have a good mall (the Carousel Mall) and the Rosamond Gifford Zoo is pretty good.  

Don't get too attached to a vehicle that you drive in the winter there, the salt turns them into swiss cheese.

Last I knew the crime rate was pretty high right in the city itself.

If you like fishing the Salmon River and good trout fishing is not far away.  It may be a city, but there are rural areas all around and within minutes of downtown.

pen


----------



## rideau (Feb 27, 2012)

You're in MD.  Have you done much driving in SNOW?  Syracuse and the region around there has a huge amount of lake effect snow--driving snow and HARD to drive in...I regularly drive through the area on a long trip and ALWAYS check the weather first.  You indicate you'll be driving 80% of the time.  You'll need a good, safe all wheel drive vehicle and patience on the roads in winter.  Don't be fooled by this winter.  Look up Golden Snowball Award last year......That area is nice country, and you're within reasonable distance of the finger lakes, thousand islands, foothills of the adirondacks, tug hill....


----------



## HollowHill (Feb 27, 2012)

+1 on the snow.  Also be prepared, the driving distances are longer than in other areas.  This may not be so bad around Syracuse, but in central NY where I live, it's 30 minutes to get to anywhere.  I grew up in RI and was used to everything being close.  Here it's a different story, you have to drive a ways to get to things.  But the country is lovely, I wouldn't live anywhere else.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 27, 2012)

Really, really ORANGE this time of year!


----------



## bluedogz (Feb 27, 2012)

rideau said:
			
		

> You're in MD.  Have you done much driving in SNOW?  Syracuse and the region around there has a huge amount of lake effect snow--driving snow and HARD to drive in...I regularly drive through the area on a long trip and ALWAYS check the weather first.  You indicate you'll be driving 80% of the time.  You'll need a good, safe all wheel drive vehicle and patience on the roads in winter.  Don't be fooled by this winter.  Look up Golden Snowball Award last year......That area is nice country, and you're within reasonable distance of the finger lakes, thousand islands, foothills of the adirondacks, tug hill....



Fair question... I grew up in NY City, and have lived in MA, NY, FL, and MD.  So, can I drive in snow?  Sure.  Can I drive in SNOW?  Maybe not as much.

In all seriousness, what is the difference between driving in snow and driving in SNOW?

Mrs. Blue is from Iceland, and she ironically cannot drive in snow to save her life.

I was expecting to trade in my Camry on something 4WD.  Mrs. already has an AWD SUV, so I'm hoping that will do.


----------



## begreen (Feb 27, 2012)

I went to college there for a couple years. I'm not overly enamored with Syracuse, but there is some pretty country in the area. Get yourself some snow gear and an economical 4WD like an Outback. It can really snow up there.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 27, 2012)

Areas like that which get lots of snow can be nice too. We lived near Gaylord, Mi one time and the lightest snowfall we got in any one winter was a tad over 200." Our two sons missed one day of school that year so the snow was not a big problem. Yet for many, it is a big problem and the driving is where the biggest problem is. It pay to NOT be in a hurry.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 28, 2012)

bluedogz said:
			
		

> Well, I MAY be exercising a new job opportunity, which MAY require me to pull up stakes from Baltimore and head for Syracuse, NY.
> 
> I know where Syracuse is on a map, but that's about it.
> 
> ...



Syracuse is a great place to live.  As for the snow, the tires that came on my wife's hybrid wouldn't make it up the hill.  I routinely had to drive down the hill in the truck and swap with her.  Some good all seasons instead of the slicks they put on the hybrids for mpg claims solved the problem.  When it gets super nasty, I drop her off at work.  Rarely happens.

If you need a guide of where to live, etc, give me a shout.  The glaciers left us with some pretty cool topography but it is kind of hard to figure out where the good places to live are until you've been here a while.  I live less than a mile from one of the rougher areas of the city but it is also 600' down.  We have not had one single issue in the 7 years we have lived here and are 4 miles from downtown.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 28, 2012)

By SNOW, he means LOTS OF IT! Think a few years back when folks were up on their roofs shoveling feet worth of snow off to keep the roofs from collapsing. And if I remember correctly the snow accumilated so much, that when shoveling snow off the roof, at times it was directly onto drifts & piles not much lower than the roof line.
Its cold, snowy and getting around ain't going to be fun. 4x4 or not, once things are ice, don't matter how many tires are powered, they all spin and steer like crap.
No offense to folks in that area, as it is a beautiful area in the nice weather, but in the winter, that ain't a top place you want to have to be driving lots & long distances daily.
Almost took a job up that way, and all I could think of was being pigeon holed in, in the winters.
Maybe take a ride up and check the area out before making a decision?
It will be a different way of life than where your at now.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 28, 2012)

Locate south of I-90 or east of Orange Town if you can.
Tug Hill and the Lake shore plateaus (both Erie and Ontario plateaus) are hell in winter. It's nothing to get 1" of snow per hour for extended periods of time. I've seen 6" an hour for a few hours lots of times.
The cost of living in the rural areas is very reasonable other than property taxes.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 28, 2012)

Snow schmo.  Don't be scared off by claims of crime and inhospitable winters.  Here is a view 4 miles from downtown.


----------



## ewdudley (Feb 28, 2012)

rideau said:
			
		

> Syracuse and the region around there has a huge amount of lake effect snow--driving snow and HARD to drive in....



It's true we get more that a little snow, but contrary to what you might think it tends to be the easiest kind of snow to drive in.

Snow in more southern locations tends to be wet on relatively warm roads with temperatures near freezing, which packs to wet ice and it's nearly impossible to drive on.

Around here we get nice dry cold snow out of the north and west that is squeaky chewy stuff that is easy to understand. It allows the attentive driver to maintain control nicely, you just need to slow down some.

But you do need decent tires, either new fresh crisp open-tread radials, or most any of the excellent snow tires now on the market.

--ewd


----------



## Lighting Up (Feb 28, 2012)

Hell, snow is the least of your worries the Taxes will kill you first. 

Syracuse is a great town a great collage town too....you can have a foot of snow falling and the roads will be fine, funny how its business as usual there same in Rochester and Buffalo. 

I'm also working on the road in Western NY and it's great country. Places like the Great lakes, Boating, fishing, camping, Casinos, tons of Wineries,  Adirondacks, Car Racing Watkins Glen, all sports pros and non and many fruit Festivals. All kinds of snow sports you name them they have it. 

Only problem here is the seasons don't last as long as you want them too. If you like different seasons you will never be bored here. 

Wish NY could get a grip on it's taxes though. Good Luck with your decision. 
md


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 28, 2012)

+1 on taxes!!

I've never lived in Syracuse.  Utica area, Bingampton area and WNY.  The 'Dacks are simply BEAUTIFUL and close driving distance.  Fall is amazing.  Lots of pretty places to visit, good stuff to do.  

I think that area gets more snow than where we are in WNY, but I'm not sure.  I know watertown/tugg hill does.

AWD Subie is a good car to put on the shopping list.


----------



## bluedogz (Feb 28, 2012)

[quote author="Hogwildz" date="1330406518"]No offense to folks in that area, as it is a beautiful area in the nice weather, but in the winter, that ainâ€™t a top place you want to have to be driving lots & long distances daily.
quote]

In my case, a new job MAY leave me right where I  am, or MAY ask me to pull up stakes and head for NY.  Of course, I need to get the job first... just trying to be prepared.


----------



## rover47 (Feb 28, 2012)

My inlaws live in Liverpool. Nice town just on the edge of the city. Nice village. The city is okay but still a city. You get Wegmans there one of the best markets in the country. Yeah they get snow but usually the know how to take care of it.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 28, 2012)

one of my fav pieces of architecture is in Syracuse...the facade on the Mohawk Power building is a really nice. (i thinks its National Grid now)


----------



## StoveWannabe (Feb 28, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> bluedogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I live near you and I try to use snow tires to go up the big hill on RT173 from the valley up to Community Hospital or going up South Ave from Valley Dr.
Beautiful area with a lot of history. I live in the city lines and have deer, woodchucks, Blue Jays, Cardinals, etc in my backyard or in fields near by.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 29, 2012)

BobHale said:
			
		

> I think I live near you and I try to use snow tires to go up the big hill on RT173 from the valley up to Community Hospital or going up South Ave from Valley Dr.
> Beautiful area with a lot of history. I live in the city lines and have deer, woodchucks, Blue Jays, Cardinals, etc in my backyard or in fields near by.



Welcome to the forums Bob.  I'm across the valley from you on the ridge not far from the big cell tower.  We are relatively new to Syracuse and love the area.  Sorry if all the Maple I scored in the neighborhood across from the hospital last Fall was in your neighborhood


----------



## StoveWannabe (Feb 29, 2012)

Grab it up while you can. I don't have a stove yet. Fixing tiny house so I can move to bigger house with stove. Well, Lord Willing...


----------



## potter (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks to the NY legislature you're protected from fracking. Syracuse and the source of Manhattan's water. Funny how that works.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 29, 2012)

potter said:
			
		

> Thanks to the NY legislature you're protected from fracking. Syracuse and the source of Manhattan's water. Funny how that works.



Yeah...go figure.  That's a discussion for the Ash Can though, lol.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 29, 2012)

potter said:
			
		

> Thanks to the NY legislature you're protected from fracking. Syracuse and the source of Manhattan's water. Funny how that works.


The right palm(s) have not been greased yet, give it time. It will happen.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 29, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Snow schmo.  Don't be scared off by claims of crime and inhospitable winters.  Here is a view 4 miles from downtown.



Def a beautiful areas surrounding there. Now show him the snow pics ;-)


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 29, 2012)

When I look at this thread I think about our trip to Niagara Falls ten years ago. On the way back we were rolling down the road in the summer between two finger lakes In NY and I told my wife that it was beautiful country and I could live there. About that time we passed a yard of the biggest snow moving equipment I have ever seen in my life and she just pointed to it.

I pushed down on the accelerator.


----------



## begreen (Feb 29, 2012)

By about Syracuse, the lake effect snow starts tapering off. It was snowy there, but not as bad as 60 miles to the west. I managed to get around pretty well. If you are used to snow and are well equipped it is doable.


----------



## branchburner (Feb 29, 2012)

HollowHill said:
			
		

> But the country is lovely, I wouldn't live anywhere else.



I grew up in Ithaca. I've traveled far and wide over the years, but nothing is as pretty as the Finger Lakes, for my money.


----------



## begreen (Feb 29, 2012)

Ah, you have to see the clear blue waters out here.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 29, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> potter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll bet no, because NYC *IS* the whole state voting wise and they won't be wanting fracking in thier watershed.  However, the rest of the Marcellus will be open season (southern tier, fingerlakes).

Begreen, pretty!

I see you your lake and raise you a Great Lake (Lake Ontario Sunset & Chimney Bluffs, Sodus, NY-also Lake Ontario) AND a mountain sunset from Long Lake.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 29, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't get anything by you Hogz.  You take the good with the bad.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 29, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> By about Syracuse, the lake effect snow starts tapering off. It was snowy there, but not as bad as 60 miles to the west. I managed to get around pretty well. If you are used to snow and are well equipped it is doable.



During any storm, it really depends on wind direction.  Long term averages tell a more accurate story though and are the reason Syracuse wins the Golden Snowball almost every year.  Syracuse averages 10' while Buffalo and Rochester are around 8 measured at their respective airports I believe.  The bands just South of Buffalo and just North of Syracuse are where the real action happens.  As for equipment/preparedness, the only time our airport shuts down is when there is no where to fly to.  The crews here do an amazing job maintaining the roads.  We don't even bother with snow tires.


----------



## potter (Feb 29, 2012)

We have a big shortage of grease to give Albany in these parts (a little west of the finger lakes.)
Moved here from Minnesota and find the winters mild and tolerable. Not that much snow, we are east of the worst of the Buffalo snow effect. It's beautiful here, the hardest thing about winter is the cloud cover, many gray days. The summers are glorious though, not too hot and beautiful light. Generational poverty and high property taxes.
I like the relative proximity to NYC, Philadelphia, Toronto, Cleveland, etc..


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to Upstate NY! You got to be smarter than the snow. Hell, people that have lived here all their lives still go off the road. But unless yer one of them Southerners that thinks they can spin their tires down to the pavement to get traction in snow, I wouldn't make my decision to move here based on snow. Nor SNOW.

Economics- as others have said, check on taxes. You will be amazed ;-) 

Social opportunities - If you or the Mrs is used to going out to Opera, Saks, yada, yada, yada, you may get here and go stir-crazy. The ADKs are beautiful, but you'd be amazed home many people therein are alcoholics. There literally is nothing else to do. Unless yer addicted to scrounging like Zap.

Oh, speaking of driving around . . . once you get settled in, stop by my neck of the woods. Bring the family for a meet-n-greet. Iceland, you say? Hmmm. . . .

Jimbo


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 29, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can do that..none from Central NY, but WNY and the Dacks


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 29, 2012)

We definitely have our share of waterfalls.  With 400 ft cliffs and a 215 ft drop, Tuaghhannock near Ithaca is one of my favorites.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 29, 2012)

Typical winter day in western NY. "The Belt".


----------



## phatfarmerbob (Feb 29, 2012)

i went to school at morrisville college about 30 min south east of Cuse the snow was fun i drove a rear wheel drive mustang all through college, never a prob!  One thing to think about is that sometime in october the sun goes behind a cloud then you dont see it again untill sometime in april or may, that was the most depressing for me.  also one winter we had snow for 46 days in a row, not allways alot but some.  all in all it was worth it because the nice days were so nice and its a really beautiful place, a little slower pace then down here in the hudson valley  where i am now, but not so slow to be boring.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 29, 2012)

finalLEE said:
			
		

> Typical winter day in western NY. "The Belt".



Where are you in WNY?!


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 29, 2012)

he's the guy waving that rake back and forth


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 29, 2012)

If you do come to Syracuse I'll slowly show you all the good fishin spots!


----------



## Lighting Up (Mar 1, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Ah, you have to see the clear blue waters out here.





Was this first picture taken with Kodacolor film...we got Kodak here too in WNY or should I say...HAD.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZpaNJqF4po&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## eclecticcottage (Mar 1, 2012)

Great now I have Kodachrome in my head...


----------



## greg13 (Mar 3, 2012)

I never realized how many people from the Syracuse area are on this site One thing has not been mentioned is that the weather here is VERY fickle. I'm in a spot near Auburn that actually gets little snow, If I go 10 miles north I'm can be in a snow band off of lake Ontario and have 3' of snow. If you watch the Radar weather usually the heavy snow is in long narrow bands that form off the East end of the lake (Lake effect snow) and follow the wind direction. As was said TAXES are what kills you, not the snow


----------



## StoveWannabe (Mar 3, 2012)

The taxes out of side of the City of Syracuse can get high but the taxes inside the City are not bad, but this the only house I've ever owned and I've lived in the Central NY area all my "Short" life so I have not idea what the taxes in other parts of the US are like. 
Snow fall is funny around here. I live in the southern end of the City of Syracuse and its not to bad but 5-10 miles north of me always gets more snow and Tug Hill get buried.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 3, 2012)

I lived in the Syracuse area for 3 1/2 years in the early 90s. I liked it. PM with some questions if you want. I currently live 2 hours north of there. So would probably be in the area you would be traveling through for work.


----------



## begreen (Mar 4, 2012)

Lighting Up said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure, but Mt. Shuksan is allegedly the most photographed in the country if not world. I see it all the time on calendars. This picture is only possible in summer, early fall. They can have 20 ft+ of snow at this site in winter.


----------

